

Mac OS X Lion: How Apple’s Turning Your Mac into an iPad - jerrelp
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/25/mac-os-x-lion-how-apple%E2%80%99s-turning-your-mac-into-an-ipad/

======
junklight
_yawn_

I do get tired of these "recieved wisdom" nuggets as seen in the headline here
- see also "ipad is for consuming only" and "linux not suitable for desktop"
(although that one seems to have died a death) etc. etc. and of course the
actual article is a rather mundane overview of one or two of the features

Since I'm here: is Lion turning into iOS - no. I'm finding it makes me even
more effective - I fly round my Air like I can fly round my source code with
Vim. I find the gestures and the trackpad make a mouse feel like a clumsy
ancient thing, Launchpad is acutally not too bad sometimes - gesture tap is
quicker than ctrl-space typing enter (I use launchbar now - switched from
quicksilver when it was going through rough times). Mission control, or
whatever it's called, is much better than spaces and expose - I love the re-
arrange spaces so apps I alt-tab between are close to each other. I find that
full screen and focusing on a single task is much better for my concentraion -
and was something I've been trying to do since long before I got Lion.

this is actually a power users update whatever you might hear

------
Zachhack
Even with Launchpad, I still find myself defaulting to Spotlight to
find/execute my apps.

~~~
dlsspy
I still use quicksilver. That's going to be a bit sad when I give that up. I
use functionality in it that doesn't exist anywhere else, though.

